# Morocco Mobile Phone / Internet



## TJ101

Hello All

As above,, Does anyone have any info re the most cost effective Sim card / Network etc for Morocco,

Planning a trip in May, 99% being wild, but contact would be useful, without going down the Sat phone route 

Guessing maybe a local pay as you go card ??

TIA


----------



## wilse

I think if you want to receive calls from anywhere, then the united mobile card might be your boy... although I think it's 39cents per minute for you to make a call.

wilse


----------



## smithies

Hiya,
Sitting here in Agadir using a WANA (thats the name of the provider) Moroccan Dongle...I bought it here in Agadir and it works well all around this area. There are also Maroc Telecom and Meditel Dongles available but I am not sure of the coverage with those, everyone on the site is using WANA as the coverage is best here. 
We also have a Moroccan PAYG Sim, which cost about 8 euros !!! Should you need to, if your UK phone doesn't accept the sim, then a complete phone and sim can be bought for about 20 quid.

Just a warning note here about 99 % wild camping....you maybe able to wild camp away from the coast, but you will be moved on from beach positions. At the moment the police are turning a blind eye to a few motorhomes, wild camping along the beach near us here in Agadir, but only because all the campsites are FULL....never seen this place so busy, we have campers on every available parcel of land, marked as a pitch or not, and even have some parked on the access roads...waiting for a spot on the site I think ! Of course, you may well be ok by May as a lot of the snowbirds will be gone by then :lol: 

by the way....I have found that Skype, via the dongle, is a no,no..the conversation gets completely garbled !!.....but you still can use the Skype type option...that works well

happy travelling...


Jenny and Gordon in Morocco


----------



## asprn

Hi Jenny & Gordon,

Great to hear you're still loving it. Can't wait. 

Dougie.


----------



## TJ101

Thanks both,, real useful information, much appreciated  

The camper will be staying home this trip,, and taking the Defender, along with 4 other vehicles, and mainly in the mountains/in land areas etc


----------



## oldtart

Hi. Really interesting info about the WANA Jenny and Gordon. Thankyou. I am new to all this. Is that like the T mobile walk and talk stick we use here in the uk. Does it mean that you can e mail the UK using the WANA instead of going to an internet place, and if so,how much does it cost to e mail the UK We bought a data stick in Tafroute - much cheaper than the UK we were told, wrote our e mails in the camper and then went to an internet place to send them off. Also able to download any new messages on to the stick to answer back at the camper. Actually I have to admit, I did the writing and hubbie did all the rest!!! I am going to learn for September.

While I'm online, please can anyone tell me how to change the make of motorhome we have on my profile. Thanks


----------

